# JFS support ?



## balanga (Apr 20, 2016)

Does FreeBSD provide JFS support?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2016)

Not that I know of.


----------



## balanga (Apr 21, 2016)

Could it be ported from Linux?


----------



## protocelt (Apr 21, 2016)

balanga said:


> Could it be ported from Linux?


It may be able to be ported if you or someone else was willing and knowledgeable enough to do the work to port it.


----------

